
Efficient String Concatenation in Python - caffeinewriter
http://www.skymind.com/~ocrow/python_string/
======
TimZehta
This write-up is outdated.

Better data can be found via a search engine.

My own testing (<https://gist.github.com/TimZehta/5435216>) reveals:

Loops: 1,000,000

method1, 0.297 seconds, 11296 KB method3, 0.568 seconds, 17084 KB method4,
0.366 seconds, 66732 KB method5, 0.483 seconds, 20840 KB method6, 0.251
seconds, 15600 KB

Sorry for the enigmatic names (started with code form linked article), but
I've run out of time.

